
Roubini Senate Testimony “Exploring the Cryptocurrency and Blockchain Ecosystem” [pdf] - georgecmu
https://www.banking.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Roubini%20Testimony%2010-11-18.pdf
======
cjbenedikt
Not sure he is particularly qualified and for the record he did NOT predict
the 2007 - 2009 market crash. By any financial metric the 1999/2000 internet
bubble was WAY bigger - if indeed crypto will become one.

~~~
cjbenedikt
"...he predicted 48 of the last 4 recessions..."
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/24563227?seq=1#page_scan_tab_co...](https://www.jstor.org/stable/24563227?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents)

------
mayamatrix
Yawn... he forgot to mention the five preceding crypto bubbles that brought us
to this one.

